

I do need a job please help! - html5web

Hi folks, my name is Avaz, I'm Front-End Web Designer/Developer. Recently I've arrived to NYC with Green Card program. Can't find a job, I live with my family in NYC. Please do help me. Job websites not helping anymore. Thanks!!!
======
rmord
Take a look at this: <http://nytm.org/made-in-nyc>

~~~
karolisd
Is there anything like this but for LA?

